# Where to buy a Wastegate diaphragm?



## 86GL (Jan 29, 2008)

Was wondering where I can buy a Wastegate diaphragm for my avant?


----------



## Dieselkraftstoff (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: Where to buy a Wastegate diaphragm? (86GL)*

http://www.034motorsport.com/


----------

